# X-men Style[Online, IRC] [D20, FF]



## DulothS (Mar 18, 2004)

The idea:
Gather a group of fans of the X-men universe in one place. A standard free-form game will go on whenever anyone is around, but actual D20 sessions will be played whenever sufficient players want to/are available. 

The practice:
Sticking with flat D&D or any d20 system would result in characters being designed based on the rules. But, starting with free-form, then working it into d20, allows us to have PCs who are designed purely on concept rather than on how they fit into a 'game'. If a player doesn't wish to take part in the d20-system sessions, they don't have to. If they don't want to bother learning the rules, their character can be made based on their description, and the DM will work to incorporate their actions into the norm; D20 is flexible enough it could work.

Original/Old X-men:
Original characters wanted, but you can play as actual X-men if you want. You could even take an actual X-men character and adjust him to your desires; not mandating a strict adherence to X-men universe 'canon'. 


Contact:
Post here if your interested and things shall be setup. The characters could be of different levels and scales of power; the X-men themselves were significantly different in power/capabilities. Trying not to be god-like though, eh?


----------

